
How to Implement Distributed Snapshots in Tera( Modeled After BigTable) - caijieming
https://github.com/baidu/tera/pull/1115
======
caijieming
distributed snapshot algorithm inspired by [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/c...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/lamport/pubs/chandy.pdf)

